# New Tegu help please



## Icefuzion (Jun 10, 2011)

I got a columbian tegu this past Saturday from a reptile expo.
I have a nice large cage that is 4x2x2 since he is just a juvie.
I noticed that he always hides under his substrate (cypress mulch)
I always spray around and I've noticed he has been pooping, but I never see him out to bask. he also has a hide log, and my temps and humity are pretty good even though I need to order a heatmat any ideas on why?

I've tried feeding him crickets and some lean turkey but he has only eaten once for me which was this past monday. ( a bit of egg and turkey)
I'm starting to get worried because he hasnt eaten in a few days.


----------



## La-Price (Jun 10, 2011)

hes just getting used to his surroundings, he should come out sometime
i dont know much about columbians, ive heard their hard to tame :/


----------



## Icefuzion (Jun 10, 2011)

i've read a bit more in the forums and i guess im in the wrong because ive dug him up to make him go to his basking spot (which he only spends like 5 mins on and then goes back to the cool side and digs) or to try and get him to eat


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jun 10, 2011)

They dig, tegu's are big burrowers and he's new so i figure he will be burrowing a lot, but being you are seeing poop shows he comes out, you just need to catch him out and get use to his schedule, so you can arrange your lighting that way.

What do you consider perfect temps and humidity?

But you really do not need a heat mat, over head heat from bulbs are preferred with these guys, if you can try to order off line or go to your local store and pick up a mercury vapor bulb like the zoo med power sun. A florescent light would do though if thats what you have just beware of the coil bulbs,You do have uv lighting right?

Oh and its not good to dig them up, its really aggravating, makes them feel less secure and will destroy any trust you guys have established.

BTW,Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Icefuzion (Jun 10, 2011)

im ordering a power sun 100 thingie today from amazon since they are 40 online where as they are 60 at petco/smart


Icefuzion said:


> im ordering a power sun 100 thingie today from amazon since they are 40 online where as they are 60 at petco/smart



this is the right one right?
http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-PowerSun-Mercury-Vapor/dp/B0002AQDJK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1307725673&sr=8-1


----------



## montana (Jun 10, 2011)

How about the 160 watt?


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jun 10, 2011)

Icefuzion said:


> im ordering a power sun 100 thingie today from amazon since they are 40 online where as they are 60 at petco/smart
> 
> 
> Icefuzion said:
> ...




Yeah that the one and yeah i agree with Montana you might want to go 160watt.. A 100watt is just enough for me in a 55gal and ounce i decided to use a 75g my temps are just above 111f. And i test my temps almost daily for the tegu that's coming.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 10, 2011)

_Hi,..  Welcome to the site and Kudos on the new Gu. Got any pics of the newbie yet?

Give him time to settle in,.. he comes out on his own so you have to check on him often to see. Do you have a timer on your lights? Korben my Colombian,.. his lights are set from 8am-8pm and he usually comes out about an hour after they come on. How long he stays out varies but its usually around 4 hrs,.. I hardly ever see him after 2pm.

What are the temps in his enclosure,.. hot and cold side as well as areas under his light? Depending on the size of your tegu and what you're feeding,.. he may not be able to eat much right now. Certain things take longer to digest than others so he won't be as hungry.

As long as he has a nice thick tail base and you can't see any of his back or hip bones,.. I wouldn't worry about it. He'll pig out when he's ready  _


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 11, 2011)

I havethe same advice as the others. I know it can be nerve wracking when they never come out. I have a savannah hatchling I have seen only a few times in 3 weeks.


----------



## Icefuzion (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry for the quiet time, I will post pics when I get off work today. He is really finicky and runs aways a lot. I know it takes time, but I'm starting to miss bearded dragons lol.

In my tank I do have a basking rock so he is able to get close the top of the cage. I have a steal top


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 9, 2011)

Strange_Evil said:


> Oh and its not good to dig them up, its really aggravating, makes them feel less secure and will destroy any trust you guys have established.
> 
> BTW,Welcome to the forum!



My new litter guy has a 'safehalf zone' in his en misuse. He buries himself in this area and I have made a mutual agreement with him to leave him alone when he's there. When he's ready to tolerate handling or hungry, he makes himself available.


----------

